# Can't connect bionic to mac



## dx136 (Aug 8, 2011)

Can't connect bionic to mac

any ideas? It just charges when it connects via USB


----------



## Liiitaly13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Did you change your usb settings on the notification bar to "USB mass storage" and also you cant have any apps saved to the ext sd, for some reason it screws everything up....learned that the hard way.


----------



## dx136 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nothing comes up in the notification to change to USB Mass storage and nothing is saved to ext


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you using the Motorola USB cable? Sometimes other USB's don't work right with the Bionic. If your using the motorola cable and still nothing try restarting your mac and then re plugging it in, I've had the problem before when I had my thunderbolt.


----------

